# Passwort unter WIn2K per Script/Bat ändern?



## Experience1986 (2. März 2004)

Hi,

zur Zeit mache ich in einem Rechenzentrum ein Praktikum. Nun hab ich den Auftrag bekommen alle lokalen Administrator kennwörter zu ändern, sowie diverse Software und Updates zu installieren.

Ich bin als lokaler Administrator angemeldet. Die installation der Software und der Updates hab ich bereits großteils über BAT dateien automatisch gelöst.

Nun suche ich eine Möglichkeit, das Admin Kennwort per Script oder so zu ändern, da wenn ich an über 150 Rechnern solche änderungen machen soll, bin ich froh, wenn ich so viele Schritte wie möglich automatisch erledigen kann.

Ich hab auch zugriff auf  einen Delphi 5/6 bzw einem Visual Basic .NET 2002 Compiler, womit ich evtl. auch ein Programm erzeugen könnte.


----------



## maychu (2. März 2004)

bei der anzahl an rechnern waehre es bestimmt besser alles ueber pdc laufen zu lassen.

So nun willst du alle rechner einzeln aendern? Da investierst du bestimmt ne menge zeit die du sinvoller nutzen koenntest. Fuer Microsoft Update wuerde ich eine SUS empfehlen. Alternativ gibt es auch tools (zB Languard) wo du einzelne updates auf ausgewaehlte rechner von remote installieren kannst. 
Die Passwoerter kannst du ja wenn keine domainmodell vorhanden ist per vbs/wsh script aendern, da musst du aber ein bisschen basteln wobei es fertige anregungen schon gibt. Guck einfach mal hier nach .. Microsoft  ...

good luck


----------



## Experience1986 (2. März 2004)

Wir besitzen gott sei dank sus.

Aber SAP und Co müssne auch geupdatet werden, zudem müssen wir jeden PC einzeln in seiner Software konfiguration erfassen 

Der Link zu MS schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## Experience1986 (2. März 2004)

> strComputer = "MyComputer"
> Set objUser = GetObject("WinNT://" & strComputer & "/Administrator, user")
> objUser.SetPassword "testpassword"
> objUser.SetInfo



Das ist ein Beispiel von einer Hilfe Datei die ich dort downloaden konnte, leider tritt immer ein fehler auf.

2 Zeile 1 Zeichen: Das wwäre dann bei Set.
Set dioent aber doch in VBS zum deklarieren einer variable, oder nicht?


----------



## fluessig (2. März 2004)

In VBS brauchst du gar nichts schreiben um Variablen zu deklarieren (es sei denn es wurde zu beginn Option Explicit gesetzt, dann musst du "dim"  davor schreiben)

Aber ich denke du meinst eher VBSkript oder?


----------



## maychu (2. März 2004)

hast du deinen rechnernamen eingesetzt oder so genommen wie es da steht?


----------



## caraoge (26. März 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe ungefähr das Selbe Problem.
Ich will mit einem Script auf ca. 5000 Rechnern das Adminpasswort und das Passwort eines Supportbenutzers ändern.

Mit Visual Studio ist das kein Problem.
Da aber aus sSicherheitgründen auf den Rechnern die VB Runtimes fehlen, muss ich das in Delphi Realisieren.
Bis jetzt geht das in Delphi nur wenn ích jeweils das Aktuelle Admin Passwort kenne (Davon gibt es aber leider über 10 Varianten).
Weiss jemand wie ich mit Delphi das Adminpasswort einfach überschreiben kann?

mfg
caraoge


----------



## sandhase (3. September 2004)

hi,

über den im RESSOURCEKIT enthaltenen CONSOLEN USERMANAGER kannst du das passwort einfach überschreiben - vorausgesetzt, du hast dich zuvor mit einem lokalen admin an den entsprechenden rechnern angemeldet 

Das RESSOURCEKIT muss lediglich auf dem rechner installiert sein, von dem aus die änderungen erfolgen.

in 3 schritten folgt die "überschreibung" auf der console:
============================================
1) net use \\rechnername\ipc$ /u:rechnername\lokaleradmin adminpasswort
2) cusrmgr -u zuändernderadmin -m \\rechnername -P neuespasswort
3) net use \\rechnername\ipc$ /delete

im 1. schritt stellst du eine netztverbindung her und meldest dich mit einem existierenden "lokalen" admin an der entsprechenden maschine an.

im 2. schritt kommt das r-kit-tool zum einsatz...

im 3. schritt wird die verbindung wieder getrennt
================================================
das ganze kann man natürlich in einer batch ablaufen lassen und die zu ändernden rechner aus einer textdatei auslesen.
resultate ebenfalls in eine textdatei umgeleitet erzeugt dann gleichzeitig ein report über erfolg oder misserfolg.


hoffe das bringt dich weiter....
gruß,
palatia bambataa


----------

